# Penile torsion



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been a little concerned with the shape of my ds' penis since he was born. I was looking at pictures online and figured out that he has penile torsion. Does anyone know about this condition? I would guess his case is mild since his penis hangs to one side, and isn't so extreme that it's upside down or anything (this picture is almost exactly how my ds's is). I'm just concerned about what it might mean for him in the future as far as pain or erectile function. I'm at the "gathering info" stage, so no need to recommend a urologist just yet. I would just like to hear if anyone has experience or knowledge about this. According to google, it's a very "simple" procedure, but I just looked at pictures of the very simple procedure and it's frankly more horrifying than circ, so I REALLY hope this is just cosmetic and not functional.


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

I don't have any advice but wanted to warn folks who are squimish (sp?) not to click on the next bottom on that page (and probably the forward button too). You'll see a freshly circ'd baby .

Sus


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My advice on this one is to contact Marilyn Milos and see if she knows of an intact friendly Dr. near you that you can take him to and get advice on what should be done. Odds are if it is really slight nothing will need to be done but if he does need something you want someone who knows a out intact so that they dont just circ him because they have him under.

That link you have up there is nothing needed on that one because it will function just fine and only be a little off center. My own dh has that much torson with no issues at all.


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation, MCatLvrMom2A&X. I'll definitely contact her. And thanks for the reassurance about the amount of torsion, too. Dh has a slight degree of torsion (though not as obvious, since he is circed), and it hasn't caused him any problems, so I'm hopeful that this problem is minor and won't require any kind of intervention.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I have to say, since you posted this I noticed that my ds has a tad of that too. But it doesn't seem to bother him (he's only 2.5yo), and it doesn't seem to affect his erections, which I don't see too often, but I have seen them during diaper changes.

I'm going to leave it alone until it bothers him, and by then I'm sure he'll be old enough to speak with a dr about it.


----------

